# Edis Krad's FA Stats Script?



## Seppel (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello!

Does anyone happen to have Edis Krad's FA Stats Script? I asked him for it back in October but I received no reply.

Would someone please upload it somewhere if it's still in circulation?

Thanks!


----------



## yak (Jan 23, 2009)

The what now?


----------



## Seppel (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journals/ediskrad/#jid:498403


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 23, 2009)

Note him... like he told you to in that journal...


----------



## T3HPK (Jan 23, 2009)

Quiet269 said:


> Note him... like he told you to in that journal...





Seppel said:


> I asked him for it back in October but I received no reply.



Hee. :>


----------



## Quiet269 (Jan 23, 2009)

Note him again


----------

